# Leonardo di Caprio ha vinto l'Oscar come Miglio Attore.



## Milanforever26 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Di Caprio si è finalmente aggiudicato l'oscar come Miglior Attore per la sua interpretazione nel film "Revenant" mettendo così fine alla serie di candidature perse che ormai era diventato un tormentone.

Premio oscar anche per Ennio Morricone per la colonna sonora di "The Hateful Eight".

L'oscar come miglior film è andato a "Il Caso Spotlight" di Tom McCarthy mentre per la regia Inarritu bissa il successo dell'anno scorso.

Delusione per Sylvester Stallone che non è riuscito a portare a casa la statuetta per il suo ruolo in "Creed".

Il film più premiato è stato "Mad Max: Fury Road" che si aggiudica ben 6 statuette tutte però nel comparto tecnico.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Febbraio 2016)

Contento per l'Oscar a Di Caprio e Morricone. 

Da notare che Inarritu con questo Oscar per la regia e', insieme a Jonh Ford e Joseph Mankiewicz, il terzo regista ad aver vinto l’Oscar due volte consecutivamente. Inoltre per Lubezki e' il terzo Oscar consecutivo ( Gravity, Birdman e ora The Revenant).

Il premio come migliore attrice protagonista e' andato a Brie Larson per "Room", alla sua prima nomination, mentre si e' aggiudicato il premio come migliore attrice non protagonista Alica Vikander per "The Danish Girl".


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Per fortuna sto tormentone è finito..temevo che Leo facesse la stessa fine di Tom Cruise


----------



## juventino (29 Febbraio 2016)

La vera sorpresa è la seconda di fila di Inarritu. Dispiace un po' per Sly, ma la sua sarebbe stata una vittoria più politica, strafelice invece per Morricone.


----------



## Hammer (29 Febbraio 2016)

Complimenti a Leonardo!

E soprattutto complimenti al Maestro Morricone


----------



## Jino (29 Febbraio 2016)

Felicissimo per Morricone. 

E bravo Leo, era ora.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Quest'anno lo meritavano Fassy o Redmayne, trovo incomprensibile che lo abbiano dato a DiCaprio, sono veramente incredibili, fanno tutto il contrario di ciò chi dovrebbero fare, Leo lo meritava per altre intepretazioni non per 160 minuti di grugniti così come Redmayne lo meritava quest'anno e non l'anno scorso che sarebbe dovuto andare a Michael Keaton. Ma almeno cosi è finito sto tormentone che era diventato un cancro alle palle. 

Felice per Ennio, uno dei pochi italiani di cui possiamo vantarci all'estero, così come per Spotlight che speriamo arrivi fino al Vaticano come detto da McCarthy


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Febbraio 2016)

Si è sbloccato. Adesso vincerà il suo secondo Oscar con The Crowded Room


----------



## Snake (29 Febbraio 2016)

Molto contento per i riconoscimenti a Mad Max che avrebbe strameritato di vincere alla regia con Miller ma Innaritu è peggio di Messi e Ronaldo messi insieme. 

Per Stallone il cuore sanguina, sembrava tutto apparecchiato, pure la Arquette che ha annunciato il vincitore mi è parsa un pò sorpresa, sarebbe stato il grande momento della serata, evidentemente era una favola troppo bella per essere vera.

Brie Larson oscar meritatissimo, a Di Caprio faccio i complimenti per il suo primo oscar alla carriera


----------



## Baggio (29 Febbraio 2016)

Il Maestro Morricone merita questo ed altro, sono felicissimo per lui e la sua immensa carriera

E grande Tarantino che dimostra sempre di più il suo amore per il vero cinema italiano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Febbraio 2016)

Premetto che non sono un esperto di Cinema, ma per quanto mi riguarda per Revenant non meritava l'oscar, ma sono contentissimo per lui.
A me cmq nè Revenant e nè Mad Max mi sono piaciuti, pochi dialoghi, mi aspettavo di più visto che i Protagonisti sono due dei miei attori preferiti, e, secondo molti, tra i più bravi in giro.
Contento ovviamente anche per Morricone.

Il film che ha vinto l'Oscar non l'ho visto, merita?


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Premetto che non sono un esperto di Cinema, ma per quanto mi riguarda per Revenant non meritava l'oscar, ma sono contentissimo per lui.
> A me cmq nè Revenant e nè Mad Max mi sono piaciuti, pochi dialoghi, mi aspettavo di più visto che i Protagonisti sono due dei miei attori preferiti, e, secondo molti, tra i più bravi in giro.
> Contento ovviamente anche per Morricone.
> 
> Il film che ha vinto l'Oscar non l'ho visto, merita?



Fa più per te, se non ti sono piaciuti i due sopra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ho riascoltato le colonne sonore composte da Morricone e ne ha fatte di migliori rispetto a questa per Tarantino... senza dubbio. Questi cialtroni americani lo hanno riscoperto solo dopo che il panzone pazzo gli ha fatto pubblicità, ma dove stavano quando componeva le musiche per C'era una volta in America? O il buono brutto e cattivo? Tra Oscar e Walk of fame si sono voluti lavare la faccia dandogli una sorta di riconoscimento alla carriera... Certo meglio tardi che mai. Ma non è logico che un genio come Morricone vinca simili riconoscimenti ad un passo dalla tomba.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Febbraio 2016)

Il discorso di accettazione è stato un pippone clamoroso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Febbraio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno lo meritavano Fassy o Redmayne, trovo incomprensibile che lo abbiano dato a DiCaprio, sono veramente incredibili, fanno tutto il contrario di ciò chi dovrebbero fare, *Leo lo meritava per altre intepretazioni* non per 160 minuti di grugniti così come Redmayne lo meritava quest'anno e non l'anno scorso che sarebbe dovuto andare a Michael Keaton. Ma almeno cosi è finito sto tormentone che era diventato un cancro alle palle.



Pienamente d'accordo... A DiCaprio spettava l'oscar per ben altri film... Shutter Island, Inception (che peraltro ritengo due filmoni), ottimo anche in Blood Diamond e The Departed... Ma questo Ravenant... Mah... a me non è piaciuto nè il film nè l'interpretazione (ma forse la prima cosa condiziona anche la seconda)...


----------



## Snake (29 Febbraio 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Febbraio 2016)

Meritatissimo per la carriera, ma lo meritava molto di più in "The Wolf of Wall Street" 

Felicissimo anche per Mad Max. Io lo vidi appena uscito e qua dalle mie parti molte persone mi dicevano che era solamente un film di m. senza alcun senso. Chissà come starà il loro fegato ora 


Spotlight filmone! L'ho visto la notte prima degli Oscar. Son felice per la loro vittoria, davvero ben fatto e non era facile fare un bel film su una storia vera cosi delicata.

Ovviamente in Italia non ne parlano molto, chissà perché. 

Chiesa al rogo.


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Meritatissimo per la carriera, *ma lo meritava molto di più in "The Wolf of Wall Street" *
> 
> Felicissimo anche per Mad Max. Io lo vidi appena uscito e qua dalle mie parti molte persone mi dicevano che era solamente un film di m. senza alcun senso. Chissà come starà il loro fegato ora
> 
> ...



Io credo in The Revenant sia stata premiata la sua immensa fatica, perchè si, di questo si parla. S'è fatto mesi su paesi sperduti in condizioni climatiche assurde come un barbone, ha fatto vere fatiche fisiche, è stato premiato a mio avviso anche per questo.


----------



## vota DC (1 Marzo 2016)

Meno male che non ha vinto Cranston: avremmo perso due grandi attori (uno in carcere e uno ucciso in pubblico).


----------

